# Clinical Exposure At CMH Lahore



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello guys I was just wondering, how good is the clinical exposure at CMH Lahore. Is it on par with some of the government colleges because I heard that the army patients are quite stubborn and won't let medical students take a look at them :roll:.


----------



## Tiger52 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey, will you be going to CMH? and if so what was your aggregate?


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Still waiting for the call! I applied on SAT basis but on the local seats and my aggregate is 88.1%.


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Geulanee said:


> Hello guys I was just wondering, how good is the clinical exposure at CMH Lahore. Is it on par with some of the government colleges because I heard that the army patients are quite stubborn and won't let medical students take a look at them :roll:.


To be honest, go for CMH because it's getting tougher and tougher to even get into private universities. Don't think about the downs of the university, but think about the fact that CMH is probably the best amongst private ones, so go for it blindly. 

However, to answer your question, CMH may actually have way less exposure than government universities but that's how it is with most private colleges. Yes, army can be reserved and pompous in a way and not allow medical students to examine them, but a student at CMH would tell you more about it and detail. 

Best of luck with your medicine years ahead.


----------



## Tiger52 (Nov 15, 2013)

oh okay.
As far as your question about the clinical exposure, i have also heard the same. But sorry i don't have information about it. You would have to ask a CMH student in his or her clinical years.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah you're right A level/AP applicants have almost no chance of getting admission in the government sector colleges. Thanks for the good wishes! :thumbsup:


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

There isn't even a comparison. Private college students get much less clinical exposure than government students. Government hospitals are filled with patients from all walks of life. The kind of case you may see once a week in a private hospital, you'll get to see twice a day in a public hospital.

However, do not let this hold you back from private colleges. Those institutions are very dedicated to their students and are concerned about each and every one of them unlike government colleges. In the longer it all depends on you. Work hard and do not take any short cuts. You won't be any less than a government college student.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Just worried about the USMLE clinical I mean obviously private does not compare at all to the government sector but I just hope it's enough to get me by.


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Haven't private college students passed the USMLE before you? So why can't you


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

guys look. CMH's clinical exposure is pretty bad. trust me. i have many friends in the college. please dont even start to compare it with that of govt medical colleges because thats like comparing a cultus to a ferrari!. As for the USMLES....all i have to say about that is that CMH's grads have a very small chance of making it back to the US. Thats due to many reasons (the most important one is that it has no alumini base). The hospital itself has patients of a very small variety


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

danger boy said:


> guys look. CMH's clinical exposure is pretty bad. trust me. i have many friends in the college. please dont even start to compare it with that of govt medical colleges because thats like comparing a cultus to a ferrari!. As for the USMLES....all i have to say about that is that CMH's grads have a very small chance of making it back to the US. Thats due to many reasons (the most important one is that it has no alumini base). The hospital itself has patients of a very small variety


Cultus isn't that bad a car.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

danger boy said:


> guys look. CMH's clinical exposure is pretty bad. trust me. i have many friends in the college. please dont even start to compare it with that of govt medical colleges because thats like comparing a cultus to a ferrari!. As for the USMLES....all i have to say about that is that CMH's grads have a very small chance of making it back to the US. Thats due to many reasons (the most important one is that it has no alumini base). The hospital itself has patients of a very small variety


K bro


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

yea i guess youre right. cultus aint that bad...


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Sigh. I've seen kids go to the states even from mediocre medical universities. Your USMLE's matter the most, alongside any extra work you've done in the field. Please dont give everyone wrong information that you have no base for.


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

aahhaha. abra dabra you have no idea of what youre talking about.... people went to the us from mediocre unis in the past like the 1980s or something. just go and look at any usmle site showing the number of pakistani physicians who moves to the us form 2005 onwards. this year many king edward students scored more than 97% in their usmles. very few of them eventually made it to america. the same is the case with many other medical colleges.... hell even my maths tutor's daughter gave the the usmles (she studied in pmc) got 98% in usmle step 1 and 96% in usmle step 2ck only to find her application getting rejected a year later.....damn. you guys are so naive...


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

danger boy said:


> aahhaha. abra dabra you have no idea of what youre talking about.... people went to the us from mediocre unis in the past like the 1980s or something. just go and look at any usmle site showing the number of pakistani physicians who moves to the us form 2005 onwards. this year many king edward students scored more than 97% in their usmles. very few of them eventually made it to america. the same is the case with many other medical colleges.... hell even my maths tutor's daughter gave the the usmles (she studied in pmc) got 98% in usmle step 1 and 96% in usmle step 2ck only to find her application getting rejected a year later.....damn. you guys are so naive...


Well if the USMLE is all they did then yes they have a very low chance!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Medical Schools don't matter when it comes to USMLE. The factors are a very high USMLE Score probably around 230/99+ minimum, research experience and US Hands on experience. 

P.D's don't even bother knowing which country you belong to, all the need is a good hold of English language, fluency and the ERAS application, which includes the above factors.

- - - Updated - - -

The only downside for private medical students is that they need an extra 15 lakhs + for the USMLE.


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

masterh youre exactly right. but you cant get any research experience in private med colleges neither do most private med colleges give days off to students for hands on us clinical experience (you need atleast a month)


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

danger boy said:


> aahhaha. abra dabra you have no idea of what youre talking about.... people went to the us from mediocre unis in the past like the 1980s or something. just go and look at any usmle site showing the number of pakistani physicians who moves to the us form 2005 onwards. this year many king edward students scored more than 97% in their usmles. very few of them eventually made it to america. the same is the case with many other medical colleges.... hell even my maths tutor's daughter gave the the usmles (she studied in pmc) got 98% in usmle step 1 and 96% in usmle step 2ck only to find her application getting rejected a year later.....damn. you guys are so naive...


Why don't you post that info if you're so confident with your belief. And that person who got rejected probably had visa issues or had something wrong with her application. There was something else wrong. She didn't get rejected because of her scores or her school. So try to come up with a solid argument saying that usmle doesn't matter because if you have everything but usmle than you're even more screwed...cause you can fix all the other stuff that matters when applying



danger boy said:


> aahhaha. abra dabra *you have no idea of what youre talking about*.... people went to the us from mediocre unis in the past like the 1980s or something. just go and look at any usmle site showing the number of pakistani physicians who moves to the us form 2005 onwards. this year many king edward students scored more than 97% in their usmles. very few of them eventually made it to america. the same is the case with many other medical colleges.... hell even my maths tutor's daughter gave the the usmles (she studied in pmc) got 98% in usmle step 1 and 96% in usmle step 2ck only to find her application getting rejected a year later.....damn. you guys are so naive...



actually doesn't sound like you know what you're talking about so everyone should just know


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

yoyaho youre probably right. what do i know. im just another med student whose been reading usmle related forums and dealing with people whore going through the prosess if not completed it.... im sure you know more about this then i do...


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

danger boy said:


> yoyaho youre probably right. what do i know. im just another med student whose been reading usmle related forums and dealing with people whore going through the prosess if not completed it.... im sure you know more about this then i do...





oh and no matter what you try to say, we all know 

[[ MOD EDIT: I removed your offensive gifs. Stop flaming. This isn't that type of forum. -MastahRiz]]


----------



## danger boy (Oct 19, 2012)

whatever helps you sleep...


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Stop picking fights on a forum. Intentionally insulting others won't be tolerated here.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

danger boy said:


> masterh youre exactly right. but you cant get any research experience in private med colleges neither do most private med colleges give days off to students for hands on us clinical experience (you need atleast a month)



R


danger boy said:


> masterh youre exactly right. but you cant get any research experience in private med colleges neither do most private med colleges give days off to students for hands on us clinical experience (you need atleast a month)


Yaar, that's not the case. Private Medical Students get equal opportunities. I'm from Shalamar, a 4th Year student and I already have two research papers to my credit. One is on Diabetes which is in process for publication and the other one is due in December.Vacations all over Punjab under UHS are for one month, even the dates/time period are given by UHS or directives. All Govt. and Private Medical colleges get the same vacation time. 
There is a 75% mandatory attendance thing for all Govt. And Private Med. Colleges which is compulsory for a student to sit in the Annual Exams. Now, Private medical students don't take any risk and try to keep their attendance above the margin. The Govt. students don't really care much, they skip the Annuals and sit directly in the Supplementary exams. So, they easily go abroad for extended times but, private students are usually pretty careful about the attendance. Since there are two chances to pass an exam, annual and supplementary. Private students want to avail both the chances and Govt. Students don't care that much. And yes, students who fail the supplementary are required to repeat an entire year. So, private students can't afford it.

That's the thing. I'm myself in process for USMLE. Hopeful for a 2015-2016 match Inshallah. Let's see.


----------

